# Shark ID



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Caught this little guy a Grayton Beach. Just wondering if anyone knows what species it is


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

with the long pecks it looks to me like an imature bull shark, but I am not positive.


----------



## flipthelip (Apr 7, 2008)

Mako? I'd like to know too.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It's really hard to say, maybe a Sharpnose. The fins do look long though. Tough call.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like an Atlantic sharpnose.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Looks like a little bonnethead to me.


----------



## caylorray (Oct 3, 2007)

Appears to be a Blacknose Shark


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *reelthrill (11/10/2008)*Looks like an Atlantic sharpnose.


i would have to agree. i have caught lots. they only get to be around 4 feet long as adults. good eating if they are cleaned right.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd go with sharpnose as well. If you look at the tail structure, it couldn't be a mako, due to the longer top portion of the tail. The position of the 2nd dorsal and the longer pectoral fins lead me to the sharpnose conclusion.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Well we ate it, and it was rather tasty, so maybe sharpnose is correct. Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

TURTLE, this is a bonnet head, my son caught it off AL point


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Definitely a Blacknose


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks like somebodies arm, with a tatoo on it to me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SeaRay240/Mia Belle (11/15/2008)*Looks like somebodies arm, with a tatoo on it to me.












I thought the tail almost looked like a Thresher....judging from the tatoo, your group won't wanna get this picture:nonono:nonono:nononooke:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrinkoke:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, I did that tattoo myself when I was 17. Ended up leaving that crazy bitch, and now I'm stuck with that momento. My wife isn't too thrilled with it. Need to get it covered asap. Know any good tattoo artists? And the Tatto says NETTA, short for JEANNETTA. NEVER confuse me for a damn PETA supporter:nonono!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Juv. blacknose or smalltail. There does appear to be a dark smudge on the underside of the nose but the shape of the tail and dark border around the edge of it also suggest smalltail which is a protected species.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

There wasn't a dark smudge anywhere on the face of the shark


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

In the pic you can see what looks to be a small dark area on the underside of the tip of the snout like there would be on a blacknose. Its not a big spot but more like a slightly darker border to the snout. I'm going by what you can see in the pics posted. 

I'd say its a smalltail


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Im just saying Im POSITIVE it was not a protected species wink wink


----------

